# App Server, Oracle SQL -Feedback



## Nagual (24. September 2001)

Hi
habe mich entschieden hier hineinzuschnuppern, und wollte einiges nachfragen, es sollte vielleicht im Feedback-Forum stehen, aber ich habe mich anders entschieden, und poste es hier...

bei programming platform stehen 
php, und asp als eingenständige posts, 
unter "Andere" Steht "Alles was mit oben genannten Programmiersprachen nix am Hut hat..." jungs ich mag auch PHP und ASP aber dies Sind ScriptSprachen die werden nicht compiliert, es wird keine exe oder dll oder wie auch immer erstellt, sonder die werden interpretiert...
in Programming-Platform  sollte MySQL nicht am hut haben, es ist eine datenbank (datenbank programming ist eine story für sich denke ich )
Datenbanken > MYSQL
was ist mit db2, oracle, posgres,MSSQL Server, sogar Access 2000 und dBase wenn es sein muss.. SQL an sich kann 100000x kopfschmerzen bereiten...


unter programiersprachen kann was anderes verstanden werden  c,c++,java usw...


 java wird unter CGI, Perl, Java geschoben, wobei 

bei java  EJB, javascript (ok es ist in HTML-zone), JSP ... existieren, nicht alles sind applets oder javascript, wie vielleicht einige denken,

c,c++ existieren überhaupt nicht als AREA, sowohl auch VB oder sogar j++ oder c#

hat jemand schon was von application server gerhört, kann jemand mit WEBSphere,BEA etwas verbinden, ist jemanden begriff UML bekannt, was ist OOP/OOA, CORBA,RMI ... 

aber ansonsten... alles ok  forum finde ich schon ok 
hoffe keiner nimmt mir diese bemerkungen zu ernst  an ...

Grüsse


----------

